# 2 Buns in Illinois/Iowa



## remyma (Feb 3, 2009)

I have two buns I rescued a while back from a bad situation. The owner was only feeding/watering them every other day (if that) because they pooped too much. DUH! Anyways, I found this out, and that they were living in a big cardboard box, so I told my boyfriend to bring them over. I put them in my spare chinchilla cage, and have had them ever since. 

I do not know their age, or gender, although we assume they are opposite sex but there have been no babies. Occasionally I do see one of the buns doing the happy dance on the other, maybe they are fixed?? I only have one spare cage so there isn't much I can do to separate them. I do not want to take them to a shelter because they are sweet bunnies. They are not handled a lot and I think they deserve more attention than I can give. 

Anyways, one of them has come down with the sniffles and I need to take "her" to the vet. The "girl" (babs) is a rex, primarily white with tan splotches. The "boy" (buster) ...not sure his breed... but same coloring, white with tan splotches. I will take pictures if anyone is interested.

I am not able to drive, due to my having no vehicle. There is a very small rehome fee just to make sure they go to a good home. please e-mail or pm me for further details. 

please please give these buns the home they deserve! 

-liz :bunnydance:


----------



## remyma (Feb 3, 2009)

Eta: I will waive the re-home fee if you are able to come get these animals (or set up a railroad)

Here is a picture I took a few minutes ago..


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 3, 2009)

Please state your location to find members in your area


----------



## remyma (Feb 3, 2009)

I am in Moline, Illinois... also known as the quad cities iowa/illinois


----------



## Leaf (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh - they are beauties!


----------



## remyma (Feb 3, 2009)

here also is their listing on petfinder.com http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12966542


----------



## remyma (Feb 3, 2009)

Leaf wrote:


> Oh - they are beauties!


They are, aren't they?? That is one reason I simply cannot give them away to a shelter where they most likely will be put to sleep. They are far too sweet for that!


----------



## Haley (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful bunnies! Bless you for rescuing them!

First thingyou need to do is get them sexed so if they are opposite sexes and unaltered hopefully you can separate them before the female has unwanted babies. If you think rehoming two bunnies is difficult- wait until you have 10-12 on your hands! 

Heres the link to our Library thread on Sexing RabbitsIf one is a male you should easily be able to see two large sacs when you flip him over. If you cant tell, feel free to take some pics and post them here and we'll try to help.

If they are opposite sexes, you will want to separate them immediately. Its doubtful the previous owner would have had them fixed. If you are able to take the buns to the vet they will sex them for you. 

We'll try to help as best we can. Unfortunately with the poor economy there are so many bunnies who need homes! Hopefully someone will come along and be able to help


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 3, 2009)

I would also think you should separate them immediately because they may be related, which can lead to real problems in the kits. They are adorable and I can help a little in a weekend transport if needed.


----------



## remyma (Feb 3, 2009)

I have had them about 10 months, with no baby bunnies. I honestly have no place to keep two separate rabbits otherwiase i would have already. I will try to sex tomorrow at any rate.


----------



## remyma (Feb 3, 2009)

also... if they ARE related would it be possible for one to be rex and the other not? can litters be mixed like that?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2009)

Yup! I've had that with the babies I raised for the shelter a few months back. I think both parents were rex/lop mixes and were siblings. Several of the babies had rex fur, others had normal fur.


----------



## remyma (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info...did not know that!


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 7, 2009)

I would say they are both Rex. LIke Naturstee said, even though the Rex fur gene is recessive, if both parents were part Rex it's quite possible for one to be Rex furred and one to be normal furred. Do you know approximatly how much they weigh?


----------



## remyma (Feb 9, 2009)

no clue...5-8 lbs?


----------



## Becca (Feb 10, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## remyma (Feb 17, 2009)

bump

anyone??

I don't want to take them to a shelter, but I may have no other choice.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 17, 2009)

I could do transport from Gurnee, Illinois to Wisconsin if anyone was interested in them up here. Tonyshuman could take them around Madison if someone more West wanted them, if the offer was still valid.  Other than that, I can't help much.


----------

